
Show HN: WebCatalog – A download website for nativefied web apps - quanglam2807
https://webcatalog.xyz
======
quanglam2807
WebCatalog automatically compiles web apps with nativefier and publishes them
using Travis-CI. The binaries can be downloaded directly from GitHub Releases
with nice installers so normal users can easily install. It's still new and I
hope you guys can give me some feedbacks, submit apps, contribute on GitHub,
etc.

